# Maximus R/c Raceway - Weekly Road Course



## Maximus Raceway (Aug 19, 2004)

*Maximus R/C Raceway - Weekly Road Course*











*MAXIMUS R/C RACEWAY*

HOME OF THE 24HR TRACK PASS! - More Info 

WE RACE EVERY FRIDAY AT 7:30 P.M.










For more info: TeamMaximus.com


----------



## Maximus Raceway (Aug 19, 2004)

*Great Job!*

GREAT JOB GUYS!

Weekly Maximus racers congratulations on your results at the Cleveland Indoor Champs.

Final Results 

Jarrod Langlois
Shawn Weeks
Lino Brosco
Ryan Pablo


----------



## Maximus Raceway (Aug 19, 2004)

*2006 ROAR CARPET ON-ROAD REGIONALS (Region 1)*










*2006 ROAR CARPET ON-ROAD REGIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS*

*UPDATE:* - Due to the limited avalibility of the Trinity Monster Stock and Epic ROAR Stock motors we have added the Trinity CO27 to the allowed stock motors list.

*WIN A CORALLY RDX OR A FUTABA 3PK*
Thanks to Corally USA and Futaba your race registration will automatically enter you in the RDX/3PK raffle.

*March 3rd Friday*

Regional Registration 8:00 a.m. - 5:30 p.m.
Open Practice 8:00 a.m. - 5:30 p.m.
Club Race 6:00 p.m. (Free w/Regional Entry)

---------------------------------------------------------

*March 4th Saturday*

*STOCK* (Sedan & 1/12 scale)

3 Qualifying Rounds, Double A Mains

Registration 8:00 a.m. - 10:00 a.m.
Practice 8:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.
Racing starts 11:30 a.m.

---------------------------------------------------------

*March 5th Sunday*

*19 TURN & MODIFIED* (Sedan & 1/12 scale)

3 Qualifying Rounds, Double A Mains

Registration 8:00 a.m. - 10:00 a.m.
Practice 8:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.
Racing starts 11:30 a.m.

---------------------------------------------------------

*ENTRY FEE:*
$35 Per Stock Class
$35 Per 19t Class
$35 Per Mod Class

---------------------------------------------------------

*ALLOWED MOTORS:*
STOCK class will be allowing the Trinity Monster Stock and/or the Epic ROAR Stock motors only.
19 TURN class will be allowing the Trinity C2, Reedy Quad Mag and/or Atlas 19T motors only.

---------------------------------------------------------

*ALLOWED BATTERIES:*
IB 3800
IP 3800
GP 3700
GP 3300

---------------------------------------------------------

*ROAR MEMBERSHIPS:*
ROAR single event membership $15
ROAR year membership $30
_* Available at track_

---------------------------------------------------------

*HOTELS:*
Anchorage Inn 
Econo Lodge 

---------------------------------------------------------

If you have any questions please call 207.351.1520

Check out our facility at: TeamMaximus.com

Information subject to change


----------



## Wosstifer (May 14, 2005)

Can you post when the pix will be up.


----------



## Wosstifer (May 14, 2005)

Hey, Heath we got the m18 to werk. DAAAMN its sooooo fast it spun the wheels off. All we needed to do was use six cells.


----------



## Wosstifer (May 14, 2005)

Merry Christmas. I know my dad got something for me at Maximus so I'm just waitin to find out what it is


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

Will anyone from Maximus be making the trip to RC Madness for the January Jam??


----------



## Anchor2 (Mar 29, 2002)

There is a handful of drivers going down for the Jam.

Anchor :thumbsup:


----------



## Anchor2 (Mar 29, 2002)

There was some good racing last night, new drivers, new rides, and new setups. Good job Victoria, especially surviving that vicious hack job in the infield, and to keep on going and finish the run. Good luck to all going down to the Jam, see you in a few weeks.

Anchor :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus Raceway (Aug 19, 2004)

Northeast Racer said:


> Will anyone from Maximus be making the trip to RC Madness for the January Jam??


Yes, A few of us are coming down.

It looks like J-Rod, Brosco, Allen P, Weeks, McCormick, and some others possible.

See ya - Heath


----------



## Wosstifer (May 14, 2005)

I went down but I had to leave because my dad is like that. grrr


----------



## scr8pn (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Anchor2 you wanna see a real hack job lol


----------



## Anchor2 (Mar 29, 2002)

:jest:


Anchor :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus Raceway (Aug 19, 2004)

*Breaking News - You Must Read This...*










Lots of things going on at Maximus that may effect you, please read our Breaking News.

Maximus


----------



## barrys (Feb 7, 2006)

*Schedule for ROAR Regional*

Is this still the schedule for the Regional?

FRIDAY MARCH 4th OPEN PRACTICE & CLUB RACE
SATURDAY MARCH 5th STOCK SEDAN & 1/12 SCALE
SUNDAY MARCH 6th 19 TURN & MODIFIED SEDAN & 1/12 SCALE


----------



## Maximus Raceway (Aug 19, 2004)

barrys said:


> Is this still the schedule for the Regional?
> 
> FRIDAY MARCH 4th OPEN PRACTICE & CLUB RACE
> SATURDAY MARCH 5th STOCK SEDAN & 1/12 SCALE
> SUNDAY MARCH 6th 19 TURN & MODIFIED SEDAN & 1/12 SCALE


Your dates are off by one day. Check out below:










*2006 ROAR CARPET ON-ROAD REGIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS*

*March 3rd Friday*

Regional Registration 8:00 a.m. - 5:30 p.m.
Open Practice 8:00 a.m. - 5:30 p.m.
Club Race 6:00 p.m. (Free w/Regional Entry)

---------------------------------------------------------

*March 4th Saturday*

*STOCK* (Sedan & 1/12 scale)

3 Qualifying Rounds, Double A Mains

Registration 8:00 a.m. - 10:00 a.m.
Practice 8:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.
Racing starts 11:30 a.m.

---------------------------------------------------------

*March 5th Sunday*

*19 TURN & MODIFIED* (Sedan & 1/12 scale)

3 Qualifying Rounds, Double A Mains

Registration 8:00 a.m. - 10:00 a.m.
Practice 8:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.
Racing starts 11:30 a.m.

---------------------------------------------------------

*ENTRY FEE:*
$35 Per Stock Class
$35 Per 19t Class
$35 Per Mod Class

---------------------------------------------------------

*ALLOWED MOTORS:*
STOCK class will be allowing the Trinity Monster Stock and/or the Epic ROAR Stock motors only.
19 TURN class will be allowing the Trinity C2, Reedy Quad Mag and/or Atlas 19T motors only.

---------------------------------------------------------

*ALLOWED BATTERIES:*
IB 3800
IP 3800
GP 3700
GP 3300

---------------------------------------------------------

*ROAR MEMBERSHIPS:*
ROAR single event membership $15
ROAR year membership $30
_* Available at track_

---------------------------------------------------------

*HOTELS:*
Anchorage Inn 
Econo Lodge 

---------------------------------------------------------

If you have any questions please call 207.351.1520

Check out our facility at: TeamMaximus.com

Information subject to change


----------



## barrys (Feb 7, 2006)

okay - I see my calendar days are off, but just verifying that

Friday - club race
Saturday - stock
Sunday - mod (and 19 turn)

At one point I thought you were talking about both on Saturday.


----------



## Maximus Raceway (Aug 19, 2004)

barrys said:


> Is this still the schedule for the Regional?
> 
> FRIDAY MARCH 4th OPEN PRACTICE & CLUB RACE
> SATURDAY MARCH 5th STOCK SEDAN & 1/12 SCALE
> SUNDAY MARCH 6th 19 TURN & MODIFIED SEDAN & 1/12 SCALE


Your dates are off by a day.










*2006 ROAR CARPET ON-ROAD REGIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS*

*March 3rd Friday*

Regional Registration 8:00 a.m. - 5:30 p.m.
Open Practice 8:00 a.m. - 5:30 p.m.
Club Race 6:00 p.m. (Free w/Regional Entry)

---------------------------------------------------------

*March 4th Saturday*

*STOCK* (Sedan & 1/12 scale)

3 Qualifying Rounds, Double A Mains

Registration 8:00 a.m. - 10:00 a.m.
Practice 8:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.
Racing starts 11:30 a.m.

---------------------------------------------------------

*March 5th Sunday*

*19 TURN & MODIFIED* (Sedan & 1/12 scale)

3 Qualifying Rounds, Double A Mains

Registration 8:00 a.m. - 10:00 a.m.
Practice 8:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.
Racing starts 11:30 a.m.

---------------------------------------------------------

*ENTRY FEE:*
$35 Per Stock Class
$35 Per 19t Class
$35 Per Mod Class

---------------------------------------------------------

*ALLOWED MOTORS:*
STOCK class will be allowing the Trinity Monster Stock and/or the Epic ROAR Stock motors only.
19 TURN class will be allowing the Trinity C2, Reedy Quad Mag and/or Atlas 19T motors only.

---------------------------------------------------------

*ALLOWED BATTERIES:*
IB 3800
IP 3800
GP 3700
GP 3300

---------------------------------------------------------

*ROAR MEMBERSHIPS:*
ROAR single event membership $15
ROAR year membership $30
_* Available at track_

---------------------------------------------------------

*HOTELS:*
Anchorage Inn 
Econo Lodge 

---------------------------------------------------------

If you have any questions please call 207.351.1520

Check out our facility at: TeamMaximus.com

Information subject to change


----------



## Maximus Raceway (Aug 19, 2004)

*Regionals Update*










*2006 ROAR CARPET ON-ROAD REGIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS*

*UPDATE:* - Due to the limited avalibility of the Trinity Monster Stock and Epic ROAR Stock motors we have added the Trinity CO27 to the allowed stock motors list.

*WIN A CORALLY RDX OR A FUTABA 3PK*
Thanks to Corally USA and Futaba your race registration will automatically enter you in the RDX/3PK raffle.

*March 3rd Friday*

Regional Registration 8:00 a.m. - 5:30 p.m.
Open Practice 8:00 a.m. - 5:30 p.m.
Club Race 6:00 p.m. (Free w/Regional Entry)

---------------------------------------------------------

*March 4th Saturday*

*STOCK* (Sedan & 1/12 scale)

3 Qualifying Rounds, Double A Mains

Registration 8:00 a.m. - 10:00 a.m.
Practice 8:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.
Racing starts 11:30 a.m.

---------------------------------------------------------

*March 5th Sunday*

*19 TURN & MODIFIED* (Sedan & 1/12 scale)

3 Qualifying Rounds, Double A Mains

Registration 8:00 a.m. - 10:00 a.m.
Practice 8:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.
Racing starts 11:30 a.m.

---------------------------------------------------------

*ENTRY FEE:*
$35 Per Stock Class
$35 Per 19t Class
$35 Per Mod Class

---------------------------------------------------------

*ALLOWED MOTORS:*
STOCK class will be allowing the Trinity Monster Stock and/or the Epic ROAR Stock motors only.
19 TURN class will be allowing the Trinity C2, Reedy Quad Mag and/or Atlas 19T motors only.

---------------------------------------------------------

*ALLOWED BATTERIES:*
IB 3800
IP 3800
GP 3700
GP 3300

---------------------------------------------------------

*ROAR MEMBERSHIPS:*
ROAR single event membership $15
ROAR year membership $30
_* Available at track_

---------------------------------------------------------

*HOTELS:*
Anchorage Inn 
Econo Lodge 

---------------------------------------------------------

If you have any questions please call 207.351.1520

Check out our facility at: TeamMaximus.com

Information subject to change


----------



## Maximus Raceway (Aug 19, 2004)

barrys said:


> okay - I see my calendar days are off, but just verifying that
> 
> Friday - club race
> Saturday - stock
> ...


You are correct on the classes and days. We are running a two day event.

Some racers have asked the same question since the Triple Threat race the weekend before the Regionals was ran all in one day.


Maximus


----------



## Maximus Raceway (Aug 19, 2004)

REGIONALS LAYOUT


----------



## Maximus Raceway (Aug 19, 2004)

RESULTS - 2006 CARPER ON ROAD CHAMPIONSHIPS


----------

